# Harman Kardon Premium sound system



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a question. I just ordered a 2005 M3. Will it play MP3's that are recorded on a disc. If someone can give me the answer I would appreciate it. It seems to me that it should being that the premium system costs 700 dollars extra. If not, than I just got ripperd. 
Thanks,
Troy Boy


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

troymerritt said:


> I have a question. I just ordered a 2005 M3. Will it play MP3's that are recorded on a disc. If someone can give me the answer I would appreciate it. It seems to me that it should being that the premium system costs 700 dollars extra. If not, than I just got ripperd.
> Thanks,
> Troy Boy


No. Buy an iPod. Yes, we all got _ripperd_.


----------



## jblack (Apr 17, 2002)

troymerritt said:


> I have a question. I just ordered a 2005 M3. Will it play MP3's that are recorded on a disc. If someone can give me the answer I would appreciate it. It seems to me that it should being that the premium system costs 700 dollars extra. If not, than I just got ripperd.
> Thanks,
> Troy Boy


The head unit for the HK and the standard system are the same. The difference is the Amp and a sub-woofer for your money. If you want MP3 playing on MP3 CDs, you can get an Alpine CD/MP3 CD changer for your trunk - works with the in-dash controls, integrates seamlessly, and fits in the stock spot.


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

jblack said:


> The head unit for the HK and the standard system are the same. The difference is the Amp and a sub-woofer for your money. If you want MP3 playing on MP3 CDs, you can get an Alpine CD/MP3 CD changer for your trunk - works with the in-dash controls, integrates seamlessly, and fits in the stock spot.


Will the Alpine changer work with the H-K audio upgrade and Nav? Will any other brands work? Thanks for any replies


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

I've talked to someone who has an '05, and they DO play Mp3's now. I don't know about the changers though...

-David


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Dizzy said:


> I've talked to someone who has an '05, and they DO play Mp3's now. I don't know about the changers though...
> 
> -David


You are right, these E46 OEM HU for 2005 do play Mp3s. This was some kind of late, no announcement discovery for owners... :thumbup:


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Technic said:


> You are right, these E46 OEM HU for 2005 do play Mp3s. This was some kind of late, no announcement discovery for owners... :thumbup:


I'm guessing, it's the models without Nav??? I have yet to get mine to work..But the head unit will play cd/r's...just not mp3's
The changer is the same as previous M's...so no, No cd/r /rw or mp3's..I even tried to play them in the DVD player, and still no joy..
Maybe hacks for the dvd player though :dunno:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

dawgbone said:


> *I'm guessing, it's the models without Nav???* I have yet to get mine to work..
> The changer is the same as previous M's...so no, No cd/r /rw or mp3's..I even tried to play it in the DVD player, and still no joy..
> Maybe hacks for the dvd player though :dunno:


Looks that it was only for front tuners/CD Players...


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*2005 M3 with Nav wont play MP3's*



Dizzy said:


> I've talked to someone who has an '05, and they DO play Mp3's now. I don't know about the changers though...
> 
> -David


I have the 2005 M3 with Navigation. I compiled an MP3 CD and tried to play it with no luck. I'm looking into an IPOD or Alpine CD Changer.

Gadgetman


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

My euro delivery 2005 330Ci plays MP3 files on the head unit.....I tried it out in Munich...have not gotten car here in US yet to see if it changes......


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

jblack said:


> The head unit for the HK and the standard system are the same. The difference is the Amp and a sub-woofer for your money. If you want MP3 playing on MP3 CDs, you can get an Alpine CD/MP3 CD changer for your trunk - works with the in-dash controls, integrates seamlessly, and fits in the stock spot.


Does this Alpine CD changer work with the stock head unit?

-David


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

troymerritt said:


> I have a question. I just ordered a 2005 M3. Will it play MP3's that are recorded on a disc. If someone can give me the answer I would appreciate it. It seems to me that it should being that the premium system costs 700 dollars extra. If not, than I just got ripperd.
> Thanks,
> Troy Boy


Cancel the order on the premium sound and put that money towards real speaker and amp upgrades. For example: you can do JL Audio stealthbox, a quality 5 channel amp and better door speakers for $1000 in parts.

There are all kinds of adaptors now if you want to keep the stock headunit. ( I wouldn't but if you ordered NAV you have no choice.)

The even make adaptors to make the steering wheel controls work with aftermarket head units.

I have just the HK sound, and I swapped the headunit first which made a big improvement considering that only cost $300. Now I am working on pulling out all the HK and doing a complete system that is tri wire on a 5 channel amp, with only the two JL audio rear subs(Stealthboxes) and components in the doors. No rear fill.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree that the HK system leaves something to be desired but I do think it may have been improved over the last 2 years. I have a friend with a 2003 330i and another with a 2004 M3. I believe that my 2005 330i with HK coming standard is better. Maybe all of the feedback has finally gotten to HK and there have been some incremental improvements made in quality. The 2005 system isn't a high-end audio system but its at the point where its borderline that I'd really want to pay to upgrade it. If you're a big music fan but not a true audiophile I think you can live with this. Obviously, if you want to thump your way down the block so everyone can turn and look, the HK won't do it. It images fairly well, has decent range/dynamics, but you can find it missing a little fullness with some music.

My bottomline - After hearing horror stories about the HK quality I was pleasantly surprised with the 2005 edition in my 330i.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

I pretty much fall into the category you mentioned below. I don't have the HK in my 97 M3, and recently ordered an 05 and didn't order HK for all the standard reasons. Then last week I thought, I should go in and listen to one, which I did and was very pleasantly surprised (and it blows away my 97) so I added it to my order and am really pleased by the significant upgrade it will be for me.



jetstream23 said:


> I agree that the HK system leaves something to be desired but I do think it may have been improved over the last 2 years. I have a friend with a 2003 330i and another with a 2004 M3. I believe that my 2005 330i with HK coming standard is better. Maybe all of the feedback has finally gotten to HK and there have been some incremental improvements made in quality. The 2005 system isn't a high-end audio system but its at the point where its borderline that I'd really want to pay to upgrade it. If you're a big music fan but not a true audiophile I think you can live with this. Obviously, if you want to thump your way down the block so everyone can turn and look, the HK won't do it. It images fairly well, has decent range/dynamics, but you can find it missing a little fullness with some music.
> 
> My bottomline - After hearing horror stories about the HK quality I was pleasantly surprised with the 2005 edition in my 330i.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

The HK upgrade is worth it..Although, it does not handle bass very well at all..But all highs and mids are handle extremely well by the HK's..and so forth making it worth the upgrade..Now, with this car, I find myself turning down the radio, to hear the engine..to me, it sounds far better than any high end system..Although, I just ordered the MB Quartz subs and enclosure from Bavarian Soundwerks to deal with the destorted bass from the HK's..It's a pretty sweet set up, and it's easily removable, so I figured I'd check it out..Now the only other complaint is, a changer that isn't dated from the early 90's..I'm thinking about the Alpine 6 disc with Bliztsafe..just not sure how it effects NAV though..


----------



## Army Chief (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree that the HK upgrade is worth the money. I see it maligned on a regular basis, but the sound quality is much, much more than merely adequate, and you can't do better for the same investment. 

As has been noted elsewhere, as of September 2004 production, the OEM CD player IS supposed to be MP3 capable. I missed it by two weeks, but have gotten terrific results through the Aux connection via a non-iPod MP3/WMA player from iRiver. No complaints here.

Chief


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Army Chief said:


> I agree that the HK upgrade is worth the money. I see it maligned on a regular basis, but the sound quality is much, much more than merely adequate, and you can't do better for the same investment.


Yup...the HK upgrade seems to get maligned the same way the cupholders get maligned. If I wanted to experience the ultimate in audio while enjoying a latte, I'd sit at home.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Army Chief said:


> As has been noted elsewhere, as of September 2004 production, the OEM CD player IS supposed to be MP3 capable. I missed it by two weeks, but have gotten terrific results through the Aux connection via a non-iPod MP3/WMA player from iRiver.


I've heard this too, but my 05 330i was made in Oct 04, and it does NOT work with any CD-Rs with *.mp3 files. I've heard of intermitten usability from other posts as well... if someone has a way to get this to work, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I thought you were in the new group, they did say some early 05 model year cars did not have the MP3 players.



ktc said:


> I've heard this too, but my 05 330i was made in Oct 04, and it does NOT work with any CD-Rs with *.mp3 files. I've heard of intermitten usability from other posts as well... if someone has a way to get this to work, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Army Chief (Feb 10, 2005)

It is a confusing situation to be sure. I've got one of the last '04 builds (mid-August), and my head unit is not MP3 capable -- which was to be expected. That said, the '05 are supposed to have this, and nothing was ever mentioned about a "phase in." Do you have the Bluetooth ULF phone module? That's another upgrade that _should_ be onboard your MY 05 sled.

Chief


----------

